# Procedure for using color fill on / in Acrylic?



## lobster (Oct 14, 2009)

I did some research on this subject and based on different replies from different threads, I think I know my answer, but I want to be sure.

I'm thinking of making a pen / pencil set for my Dad In Law to give to one of his friends who was just ordained as a Deacon.  I wanted to make the pen body from something like white pearl acrylic or crushed silver acrylester, but I know the laser engraving won't show up without color fill.

So the basic process would be:

1.  Turn barrels slightly larger than finished diameter.  (how much larger?)
2.  Take barrels to laser engraver and have her do her thing.
3.  Fill engraved voids with something like black paint or black profill.
4.  After filler has dried, apply coat of thin CA glue.
5.  Sand to finished dimension.
6.  Polish like normal.

Am I close?

P.S. I'm new here so please go easy on me.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 14, 2009)

Lobster???  In MICHIGAN!!!!!

Well, welcome anyhow.

Your way will work.  

The engravers I know here will ask for the finished size pen.  They will fill for you, if you like.  Otherwise, as I understand it, they  just use acrylic paint and wipe it off where is does not belong.


----------



## altaciii (Oct 14, 2009)

I use a product from Hobby Lobby called _rub and buff _this was recommended to me by my laser engraver


----------



## Rmartin (Oct 14, 2009)

I always finish the pen as usual.

Paint will work, but I bought the full color selection from Laser Bits, which has lasted me for years. I apply once or twice and top coat which the clear, and that's it.


----------



## Sberger (Oct 14, 2009)

I am a penturner and also a laser man.  I own Laser Art of South Texas.  Alex is correct the Rub'n Buff is the best for this application.  Some laser people will use Acrylic paints, but they usually get into the grains, then it is a mess.  It is not real easy to determine what the laser will do to the pens sometimes.  Just imagine that one growth ring is hard and a couple of millimeters over it is softer and the laser will dig in more.  Not always easy to laser a pen correctly.  The laser is so precise that you could either "raster" or "vector" the engraving.  Raster, means it digs out the entire letter, and vector means it just makes the outline of the letter.  Can be done, but just be careful since it is easy to mess up.  Good luck!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 14, 2009)

The barrels need to be oversize ONLY if you plan to inlay the engraved area.  If you are going to use a color fill, then go ahead and finish the pen prior to engraving.


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 14, 2009)

There are two answers, and which one is right for you depends on how you want the completed pen to turn out.  Do you want (1), an engraving with additional contrast from a material that partially fills the void (but still leaving a recessed surface) or, (2) an engraving that is completely filled with a flush (smooth) surface?

If you want (1), you'll probably want to completely finish the blanks, assemble the pen, and have it engraved.  Then apply the fill.  Acrylic color-fill products shrink slightly when they dry, so even if the coat was full when wet, you'll wind up with a below-level fill.

If you want (2), then turn slightly proud of the final diameter.  Have the unfinished barrel engraved and fill (or inlay) to above the surface.  If you use a color-fill product, it will take multiple applications.  Then turn the barrel to the desired size, sand (but be careful, you can get color bleed from acrylic fillers), and finish.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## lobster (Oct 14, 2009)

Well thank you all for the quick replies, but I am still a little bit confused...

I guess maybe I'm thinking too much like a woodworker and not like a pen turner.  When I've inlaid items in the past, I make the inlay slightly proud of the surface, then sand for a gap free, flush joint.  I was thinking the same would apply for the colorfill.  (Fill up the lasered "groove" past the OD of the barrel, then sand away the excess leaving a perfect "inlay" of whatever the laser engraved.)

Sounds like maybe it's not that easy!

I don't really care if the lasered portion is flush or slightly below the OD of the pen.  I just want to make sure you can see the contrast between the lasered portion and the rest of the acrylic barrel.

If you just fill the engraved portion with rub and buff or colorfill or profill or whatever, how careful do you have to be to just get the coloring in the groove?  It would be impossible to simply just paint the groove without any overspill, wouldn't it?  Or does the excess simply rub off?

Sorry for the dumb questions...maybe I'll just use Maple...


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 15, 2009)

lobster said:


> I don't really care if the lasered portion is flush or slightly below the OD of the pen.  I just want to make sure you can see the contrast between the lasered portion and the rest of the acrylic barrel.


Since contrast is your only concern, I'd recommend completing the pen and then having it engraved.



> If you just fill the engraved portion with rub and buff or colorfill or profill or whatever, how careful do you have to be to just get the coloring in the groove?  It would be impossible to simply just paint the groove without any overspill, wouldn't it?  Or does the excess simply rub off?


You simply smear the color-fill on, and then lightly wipe away the excess.  Wiping removes the color from the surface, but it stays in the engraving.  That's why it's important to have a smooth finished surface (i.e. open grained woods need to be sealed) - otherwise the color-fill will collect there too.

I hope that makes more sense.  

Regards, 
Eric


----------



## dntrost (Oct 15, 2009)

Rub & Buff is the way to go you can get it in gold or silver wipes on fills the letters great and wipes off where you don't need it.  it does not fill the entire void but will make the engraving pop.  I did this on some white acrylic with gold rub and buff and it turned out great. I was also told to do this from an engraver.  Again gave finished pen to engraver then used rub n buff.


----------

